# Zoom R24???????



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I have owned this unit for quite some time but only started using it recently. Great multi purpose device. I even think the built in mic’s are pretty damn good. My question is, how do I make a master track/audio file? The easiest way possible preferably. LOL.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I thought there were a few R series owners here?!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

This guy's Utube channel may be helpful.
topdazzle


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I will have to watch later. I have seen a few but I have only tried one tried one way that said to just take the card out and put in pc. That gave me access to each individual track. I probably need to put a DAW on pc as well. Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

fretzel said:


> I probably need to put a DAW on pc as well.


Aye. You do.
A quick look at the operating manual covers that.
https://www.zoom.co.jp/sites/default/files/products/downloads/pdfs/E_R24_AIF.pdf


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Simplest way is the grab and drop into audacity. 

I do three things in this order on each track (I have the same unit) 
1 eq eqch track individually 
2 amplify the volume. 
3 create a stereo pan and add reverb and compmwhere needed. 
Lastly export section as mp3. 

Most of my soundcloud is done like that. I’m over 600 tracks on there and they’ve practically all been done that way. 

Lmk if you have any other questions. 

Oh and when you start a new session ALWAYS start a new file. Saves you from recording over the last session.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks gents. Luckily I haven’t recorded over anything yet. The basic operations are fairly simple. Great recorder IMO. If I run into trouble you’re my guy Sambonee. Thanks again.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I still use my r16 from time to time. If you use it with a DAW it can also be used as a full function control interface. Faders and all can be set up so it can be easier than clicking around with a mouse when you get the hang of it.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

So after some trial and error I got it installed. Had to use an older version for some reason even though my pc met all the requirements. Loaded mp3 encoder as well. Took me a bit to figure out hon to load a multi track recording. Next I need to figure out how to eq/add fx to each individual track.


----------

